# Murcia



## mariamcallister (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi there,
We are thinking of buying a holiday home in Murcia, as it is affordable. I have an 11 year old and 13 year old so I am looking for somewhere not too quiet would also like somewhere with a Spanish feel. Could anyone recommend a couple of places in Murcia as I have no idea about the place.
Thanks,
Maria


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If you have no idea about the place, do not buy a home there. Get out here and have a look around.

There are other places equally as affordable as Murcia so there is no need to limit your search to that area.

You are 1% as prepared as you need to be. Work on the other 99.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Miriam, You want to buy a holiday home and don't know where other than in the Murcia region or Murcia city.

In your own words you "have no idea about the place." If you haven't money to burn . . . you're in for a financial hiding. If you have money to burn then you have no problems.

But, let's say you are buying as an investment i.e. to somehow make a few bob and of course using it for your own holidays. Well that's why I bought in Spain in Mojacar Playa (about an hour down the road from Murcia city in eastern Andalucia). Many will inform you, they bought to spend quality time with their kids and grandkids and the option of a better and warmer life. Most of this sentiment is untrue. But, it sounds good.

What are the prospects of renting your holiday home between September and May? How are you going to go about it? Do you want rentals to pay the mortgage and other expenses? Will you require long term tenants? Can you afford to have the holiday home empty for long periods? Do you want to be in a resort or inland? You will need somebody to clean the holiday home. There will be Spanish taxes and maintenance expenses along with utility charges.

The words 'Spanish Feel' depend on what you mean. But, at least you didn't us the words "Real Spain."

I'm probably turning you off the venture. But, I'd rather speak truth than lies.

Go back through posts on this forum about buying and renting and where you think you might like to live. It won't be long before you'll realise that you will have to visit and spend some time off season to find your ideal location. Then money is a factor. Don't forget to employ a gestor (solicitor) to act for you only. Don't do anything too fast, ask questions, keep your ears open and believe nobody. Then make up your own mind.
[I just read back through what I typed and it sounds that I am trying to put you off your project, but I'm not] - Tread carefully.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Miriam - when you say 'Murcia' do you mean the city itself (45 minutes inland) or do you mean the southern Costa Blanca near Torrevieja, Cabo Roig, Punta Prima etc (all in Alicante province, but where the closest airport is 'Murcia-San Javier' - a long way away)? Reason I ask is that they are totally different - Murcia a nice historic city, and the southern Costa Blanca which granted has nice beaches, but the Northern European immigrant population is very high and has a lot of British Bars, Restaurants and shops. I just don't hear of many people buying holiday homes in the city itself - although for me it's far nicer.

I definitely recommend driving around - Spain is an amazing country.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Miriam,

I have read the other replies and yes, the folks are giving you sound advice. I have used forums to get info about living in Florida and Murcia and I did both. The posts didn't put me off, just opened my eyes.
I live in the Province of Murcia, I am 10 minutes from the coastal town of Los Alcazares, which has a typically Spanish feel in the old town and a very British influence in the new part.
I live on a golf resort, even though myself and my husband have no interest in the game. I like the cleaned daily streets, gated entrances, security, communal pools, small shop, Intercontinental hotel and bars and restaurants. It's there if I want it, but in the main I go to work, come home and spend quality time with my husband and dog. It's cold here in winter when the sun goes down. My son and daughter in law are here now and sunbathed most of the day, but tonight we are out in jeans, jackets and boots!
Book an apartment, take a look around, but see the place in and out of season before you take the plunge. Oh and as previously said, don't believe all you are told!


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Hi Miriam,
> 
> I have read the other replies and yes, the folks are giving you sound advice. I have used forums to get info about living in Florida and Murcia and I did both. The posts didn't put me off, just opened my eyes.
> I live in the Province of Murcia, I am 10 minutes from the coastal town of Los Alcazares, which has a typically Spanish feel in the old town and a very British influence in the new part.
> ...


this is very good advice. i also have a place in murcia.


----------

